# Sea Sprite 27/28



## cbrey (Feb 21, 2004)

Thinking about buying a 1981 Sea Sprite 27. 

I heard from someone that the chainplates on these boats go through a cored section of the deck. Anyone know if this is true? I''ve not heard of any structural failures or extensive problems due to this design, but would like to explore all dark corners. Any other comments on this boat are of course welcome.

Thanks,
Carter


----------



## JIO (Aug 23, 2001)

I previously owned a Sea Sprite 30. The chain plates were an issue on the 30 and the 34 (which I had done extensive research on at the time). They need to be re-bed on the deck each season or they will leak through the deck into the interior of the boat. My boat had not seen much use prior to my owning it and had been stored indoors in Maine for 9 months a year or longer for most of its life. The deck around the chainplates required some cleaning up on my boat, but I did not have any major problem to contend with. With the diligent re-bedding each year, I did not have a problem. If you do not re-bed, you will take in water. I had very little in the way of other maintenance issues with my boat and I enjoyed it very much. It is a very pretty boat, always turned heads and received compliments on the boat. I ultimately sold the boat as all the exterior teak was too much for me to handle from a maintenance perspective and it was not the right design for me for sailing in the light airs of the Chesapeake.


----------



## jandkellis (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to decide whether to purchase a SS 30 or 34; I would appreciate an opportunity to talk with you about the 30. Would you be interested in providing me with you phone number in order to discuss the boat?

Thanks,

Jim Ellis
Beaufort, NC


----------

